# [LWP] 2pac FTW - Need HTC Sense testers



## Icesteve (Aug 4, 2011)

I have been attempting to recreate the scrolling effect that is not available to some HTC Sense versions, though it should work with any launcher that doesn't allow scrolling. I have implemented it into my 2pac FTW live wallpaper but I need some testers. Leave your email here or pm me your email if your interested in testing.

Thanks,
IceCandyEffects


----------



## d3athb4dishonor (Jan 22, 2012)

Me me me.... Lemme know what I need to do.


----------



## Icesteve (Aug 4, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, already released it but lemme know how it works for you

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ice.fuck.the.world.free

Sent from my ADR6400L using RootzWiki


----------



## d3athb4dishonor (Jan 22, 2012)

Lol aww damn my device isn't compatible, thanks anyway bro.

Sent from my myTouch_4G_Slide using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rydah805 (Sep 30, 2011)

Missing

*
Sent From My HTC Evo 4G LTE, On The Now Network From Sprint!
*


----------

